# Ersatz Notebook



## melmager (8. September 2021)

Bei mir geht grade das grosse Rechnersterben um 
Erst verabschiedet sich mein normaler PC - erst dachte ich ja es hat sich mein Netzteil verabschiedet - aber es wahr wohl Mainboard oder CPU
egal - Neuen Rechner besorgt mit Rytzen 6 Kerner (bzw 12 die angezeigt werden)
Und nu ist ein Notebook Abgeraucht - die Tastatur spinnt - wenn sie bock hat gibt es Key Events mit diversen F tasten - besonders störend ist der intermittierende , ungewollte Vollbildmodus - jedenfalls macht das Arbeiten damit kein Sinn mehr - und nein es ist nicht die Tastatur - die habe ich getauscht - Fehlerbild blieb - ist (war - RIP :-( )) ein 12 Zoll I7 mit Touch - Leasingrückläufer für ca 30% der Anschaffungspreises - war also ein Schnapper  .
Jetzt frage ich mich wie der Ersatz aussehen muss.
Im Moment mache ich ja nur Programmieren - also Text eingeben 
Von daher würde ein lames Notebook auf N SOC basis ja reichen
Programme die Power brauchen könnte ich ja theoretisch auf den dicken Ryzen legen und via RDP damit arbeiten.
Zum Thema Blender habe ich ein eigenes Thema aufgemacht nur frage ich mich - ob es Sinnvoll ist mein eines Lieblingsspiel, was nur auf ein Win Rechner läuft, auf ne VM im dicken PC zu legen und das Notebook macht nur die Anzeige / Eingabe -
Spricht da etwas dagegen ? Lahmes Notebook + Power Remote Rechner zum Zocken ?
Geht eigentlich ein Joystick als Eingabe via RDP oder geht nur Tastatur / Maus?


----------



## Technipion (9. September 2021)

Ich bin ein bisschen verwirrt. Hast du auf deinem Desktop jetzt Windows oder Linux laufen?
Und möchtest du auf deinem Laptop Windows oder Linux laufen lassen?



melmager hat gesagt.:


> Im Moment mache ich ja nur Programmieren - also Text eingeben
> Von daher würde ein lames Notebook auf N SOC basis ja reichen


Absolut! Ehrlichgesagt sind CPUs schon seit vielen Jahren total overpowered für die meisten Alltagsaufgaben. Aber - gerade für Programmierer - gilt: Die Verarbeitungsqualität muss stimmen. Insbesondere natürlich die Tastatur. Hier haben z.B. besonders Thinkpads einen guten Ruf. Dafür zahlt man dann aber auch eine Prämie für die Marke mit.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## melmager (16. September 2021)

also : was ich vorhabe: Windows vom Notebook runter und Linux drauf
Auf den Server ist Linux drauf und dort kommt eine virtueller Rechner mit Windows drauf (im moment versuche ich kvm zu verstehen) und den gebe ich frei / nutze den per RDP ...
Unterm strich möchte ich die normale duale Installation Linux / Windows auf dem Notebook loswerden - Windows nimmt da nur Platz weg  

Extrem lustig währe es wenn man es hinbekommt einen dicken USB Stick zu haben und dort ist dann das Windows Recovery drauf - aber scheinbar muss man da für jedes System einen eigen USB Stick haben / erstellen - sprich 2 Sticks a 32gb und da machte ich das win Recover drauf , lösche die recover partrition von der festplatte (plus windows partition ) und nutze alles für Linux 
und zum daddeln nutze ich dann den virtuellen Rechner auf den Server - da habe ich Platz


----------

